# Corrupt Cops On TV-Hidden desires or ignorant writing?



## WhatInThe (Jun 9, 2015)

I was channel surfing a few weeks ago and caught some of the final of the show called Chicago PD. The head detective Hank I think was his name actually burnt or tortured with a propane torch lighter a suspect for information. I've seen him threaten, slap, intimidate other suspects and apparently has piles of cash at his disposal. He gave some of that cash to his buddies to purchase a gym-oh how nice. I'm basically an interloper on this show frequently unable to sit through an entire episode start to finish. I don't find it captivating or great tv, it's quite cliche at times as appalling as it can be.

But what the frack were the writers thinking. Especially with all the violence Chicago has experienced over the last several years. To top it off  news of the unofficial jail and torture site hit early this year so the writers should've had this information in mind since these things are filmed what about 2-3 months in advance? I couldn't believe  with all the entertainment/celebrity controversies along with news of police corruption and atrocities no one seemed up in arms in show where torture is used/rationalized apparently on a regular basis.

I know it's only a tv show, Hollywood, a fictional story etc. But do stories and characters like this survive because this is what the average viewer really wants to do to criminal suspects? Is there such frustration with the criminal justice system that people get some kind of relief or satisfaction watching this stuff? I want to see the GOOD guys win, even if it's a " good " criminal. But too many police shows now a days wind up being sadistic exercises. The Shield is another example but you frequently now a days see a character jump out of character and turn tough guy without remorse. There's barely a mention. Yet these are the characters supposedly seeking justice but it turns into a revenge fest.

Is the corrupt cop who is actually a " good guy " a hidden viewer desire or ignorant writing?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 9, 2015)

Cop and crime dramas are nothing more than fictional stories and bear little resemblance to actual police work in almost all cases. Too many TV viewers take too seriously what is supposed to be entertainment.  People who live vicariously through these melodramas  would be better served watching something worthwhile or playing solitaire.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Cop and crime dramas are nothing more than fictional stories and bear little resemblance to actual police work in almost all cases. Too many TV viewers take too seriously what is supposed to be entertainment.  People who live vicariously through these melodramas  would be better served watching something worthwhile or playing solitaire.



You know that I know that but many future cops AND suspects who watch these shows won't be able to keep a line between reality and fiction. Living life vicariously through tv in general will lead many to think their life is tv or current events. Everything applies to them when it doesn't.

I try to keep thinking it's a tv show, fiction, a story etc but sometimes you just have to wonder. These STORIES and tv characters wouldn't be that bad if they faced justice or the consequences of their actions more often. I'd rather tolerate these show than inhibit free speech but just from a writing stand point there needs to be more balance.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2015)

I never watch fictional cop or crime drama. Apparently though, the viewer wants to see this kind of thing or it would not survive. It seems most of our entertainment involves death, violence and murder; mostly murder. Is it the true nature of humans to be so fascinated by these things?


----------



## Cookie (Jun 9, 2015)

Crime and cop shows are a genre that has been popular for decades and decades, both in movies and TV.  Personally I abhor horror, but it also has a big following.  I prefer to read whodunnit detective fiction, as it is like a puzzle I enjoy solving.  Often the same can be said about courtroom dramas, that they are not realistic and that can also be said for every kind of show/book, as it depends on how much research was done in its creation as to the quality. I only watch and read things that I enjoy.


----------



## 911 (Jun 11, 2015)

I actually liked to watch "Investigation ID". The stories are real and true to life. I enjoy the forensics that are used to solve crimes. The shows also give a true picture of how crimes are solved using science and good old police work. While watching so many of the shows I came to the conclusion that the small police departments are put at a real disadvantage because they do not have the resources of larger police departments. This is why the state police are called into play by so many small departments to help solve "major" crimes. We in the state police definitely had/have the upper hand in solving crimes due to our vast resources, just like the FBI, which is the grandest of all. 

Every now and then, I will watch a police show like  "CSI" and when I see a cop shoot and kill a suspect and then holsters his gun and acts like it's just another day at the office, it bothers me that people may believe that cops act in this manner. When a cop shoots and kills a suspect, it is very traumatic to the officer. Some have been known to have to go through therapy to be able to live their normal life again. It is not like shooting an enemy soldier in war. It is very different because the officer has to deal with the after effects of the shooting, including speaking with the deceased's family. I can remember back when we had a new Trooper that was with us for maybe a year and had to kill a suspect while being fired upon. He ended up resigning from the force because it was so traumatic for him. It is not like on TV.


----------

